# very sad



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

I had to put the little pup out of his suffering this morning as it was very cold, blue and struggling to breath, i took it in the pups best interest to not let it suffer as it was struggling to breath since early hours also had not drunk any milk either. i dont want any body critisising me for doing this as i know i would not want any animal to suffer. im still really upset right now but i feel it was for the best.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

how did you "put it out its suffering"?


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

im not going to say as there is so many people who judge on here but what i will say its over with now and its not suffering no more


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

welshguy_2010 said:


> I had to put the little pup out of his suffering this morning as it was very cold, blue and struggling to breath, i took it in the pups best interest to not let it suffer as it was struggling to breath since early hours also had not drunk any milk either. *i dont want any body critisising me for doing this as i know i would not want any animal to suffer.* im still really upset right now but i feel it was for the best.


Why bother to post then? Are you looking for support that you did the right thing?


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

welshguy_2010 said:


> im not going to say as there is so many people who judge on here but what i will say its over with now and its not suffering no more


 If you're not going to specify then why would you start this thread? Please tell me you did the decent, responsible thing and had the pup pts by a qualified vet?


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

cazcolecarter said:


> If you're not going to specify then why would you start this thread? Please tell me you did the decent, responsible thing and had the pup pts by a qualified vet?


Agreed.

Im also hoping you took the little one to the vet?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Judging by the first post he has put it "out of it's misery" himself :gasp::gasp::gasp: i don't really want to know how as the thought of the poor pup being in pain distresses me. Why wasn't it taken to a vet who would of pts with a painless injection & within a few seconds would of passed away without any stress, pain or suffering.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm really shocked by this post. Are you qualified to know that there was nothing that could be done to save this pup ? I very much doubt it.

If a vet was seen then I apologise. If not then frankly ... words fail me


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

welshguy_2010 said:


> im not going to say as there is so many people who judge on here but what i will say its over with now and its not suffering no more





cazcolecarter said:


> If you're not going to specify then why would you start this thread? Please tell me you did the decent, responsible thing and had the pup pts by a qualified vet?





Mrs Mental said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Im also hoping you took the little one to the vet?


hoing by his post he didnt take it to a vet or he would have said. 

im horrified thats just bloody barbaric, i really hope this gets reported, what the hell did you do, snap its neck????



vonnie said:


> I'm really shocked by this post. Are you qualified to know that there was nothing that could be done to save this pup ? I very much doubt it.
> 
> If a vet was seen then I apologise. If not then frankly you're BYB scum.


agreed


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Speechless!


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Why didn't you take it to the vet when it was first struggling to breathe? I'm not knowledgable on vets in this country but in Australia we have emergency vets open 24 hours a day for cases just like this!

I hope you did go to the vet and the vet thought it was best for the pup to be pts. I'd hate to think you just ended its life yourself. That's horrifying.


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

say what you want there was no vets open 3 am this morning and the pup was suffering it went peacfully and by the time i waited for the vets to open i would of died any way it was lifeless and not moving gasping fro breath this will be my last post on here as people judge to much


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Posted at same time as OP


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

welshguy_2010 said:


> say what you want there was no vets open 3 am this morning and the pup was suffering it went peacfully and by the time i waited for the vets to open i would of died any way it was lifeless and not moving gasping fro breath this will be my last post on here as people judge to much


PDSA do a all night emergency service and i am sure a vet in your area would of done too or at least been on call to advise you.

Do you really believe you can come on a forum of animal lovers and say i pts a pup without taking the pup to a vet to be checked or diagnosed or pts by them and no one to react or say something your very niave. :gasp:


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

welshguy_2010 said:


> say what you want there was no vets open 3 am this morning and the pup was suffering it went peacfully and by the time i waited for the vets to open i would of died any way it was lifeless and not moving gasping fro breath this will be my last post on here as people judge to much


People on here are pretty fair. Did you think you would just come on here and post that you killed one of your puppies (God only knows how) and never took it the vet and have people pat you on the back and say you made a good choice? Sorry but you didn't. I have no idea what you were trying to gain by posting this but it was silly of you to think people would show you an ounce of sympathy. You're cruel.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

welshguy_2010 said:


> say what you want there was no vets open 3 am this morning and the pup was suffering it went peacfully and by the time i waited for the vets to open i would of died any way it was lifeless and not moving gasping fro breath this will be my last post on here as people judge to much


There might not have been a vets 'open' but there would have been one on call. Or perhaps that would have been too expensive ???


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

welshguy_2010 said:


> say what you want there was no vets open 3 am this morning and the pup was suffering it went peacfully and by the time i waited for the vets to open i would of died any way it was lifeless and not moving gasping fro breath this will be my last post on here as people judge to much



Disgusting, this pregnancy with your dog as been a total disaster from the start, you just mated your bitch and then had know idea when she was due, was you just hoping to make money from it, now you have gone and killed one of the pups with out contacting a vet, theres vets on call for problems, i hope you didn't drowned it, the poor little sod would have suffered, must be bad as you wont say how it was done. People like you should not be allowed to own animals, you wicked person. :bash:


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

martyb said:


> Disgusting, this pregnancy with your dog as been a total disaster from the start, you just mated your bitch and then had know idea when she was due, was you just hoping to make money from it, now you have gone and killed one of the pups with out contacting a vet, theres vets on call for problems, i hope you didn't drowned it, the poor little sod would have suffered, must be bad as you wont say how it was done. People like you should not be allowed to own animals, you wicked person. :bash:


knowing this, he probably froze it..... :censor::bash:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

martyb said:


> Disgusting, this pregnancy with your dog as been a total disaster from the start, you just mated your bitch and then had know idea when she was due, was you just hoping to make money from it, now you have gone and killed one of the pups with out contacting a vet, theres vets on call for problems, i hope you didn't drowned it, the poor little sod would have suffered, must be bad as you wont say how it was done. People like you should not be allowed to own animals, you wicked person. :bash:


Well I edited out my earlier comment as we hadn't had a response from the OP and I thought perhaps it was a bit harsh.

But now I realise it was correct.

BYB scum.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

90% vets have an emergency service, thats like saying you cant go to A&E because its not open. if ur local one doesnt (which i dont believe anyway) go to the next vet.

sick bastard, scum


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

vonnie said:


> Well I edited out my earlier comment as we hadn't had a response from the OP and I thought perhaps it was a bit harsh.
> 
> But now I realise it was correct.
> 
> BYB scum.


I had to hold back, he even said it was humanly pts on his other thread.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

martyb said:


> I had to hold back, he even said it was humanly pts on his other thread.


dont hold back, no point, scum like this only understand one form of conversation


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

calm down everyone, 1st u shouldnt tell noone on here 2nd u had the vets but if u say it was suffering that bad why didnt u take t the vets the 1st sign on this pup what breed and why was it like that?
also im not judgeing u but there was other options before doing it yourself but i personal couldnt do it.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree with everyones comments above! You are disgusting!:devil:
I hope Karma gets you tenfold for this one!


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

temerist said:


> 90% vets have an emergency service, thats like saying you cant go to A&E because its not open. if ur local one doesnt (which i dont believe anyway) go to the next vet.
> 
> sick bastard, scum


Looks like he was just out to try and make money out of his poor bitch.

Agree he is a sick bastard and scum and should have all his animals removed and never be allowed to own any ever again


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Every vet has a responsibility to provide 24 hour cover (whether it be by themselves or by another vet practice). There is no excuse not to take any animal that is suffering to a vet at any time of the day or night. This is just down right cruel & i do hope you get reported for this, that you are prosecuted & are banned from keeping any other animal for the rest of your life. You do not deserve to have any living creature in your care. This is just so barbaric & cruel, that poor pup must of suffered at your hands. The bitch & her remaining pups shouldn't be left in your care, FULL STOP :devil:.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

martyb said:


> Looks like he was just out to try and make money out of his poor bitch.
> 
> Agree he is a sick bastard and scum and should have all his animals removed and never be allowed to own any ever again


in his sig it says he only has one bitch, yet not long ago he was advertising another shih tzu pup left from a previous litter, wonder if he re-bred her on her next season


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

martyb said:


> *Looks like he was just out to try and make money out of his poor bitch.*
> 
> Agree he is a sick bastard and scum and should have all his animals removed and never be allowed to own any ever again


 
isnt alot of people around like that?

im not sticking up for the other person but alot of people dont breed for good quilty dogs they breed to get a few £100 in they pocket.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

temerist said:


> in his sig it says he only has one bitch, yet not long ago he was advertising another shih tzu pup left from a previous litter, wonder if he re-bred her on her next season


probley but we dont know this for 100% sure but this person could be and do this person understand the really cruelty of breeding this dog every season?


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> isnt alot of people around like that?
> 
> im not sticking up for the other person but alot of people dont breed for good quilty dogs they breed to get a few £100 in they pocket.


Yes, and they're scum too !


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> isnt alot of people around like that?
> 
> im not sticking up for the other person but alot of people dont breed for good quilty dogs they breed to get a few £100 in they pocket.



Yes they are but hes justs out to make the money so he thinks its ok not to bother with a vet, cause use a vet not going to make so much money, not that he will.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

welshguy_2010 said:


> I had to put the little pup out of his suffering this morning as it was very cold, blue and struggling to breath, i took it in the pups best interest to not let it suffer as it was struggling to breath since early hours also had not drunk any milk either. i dont want any body critisising me for doing this as i know i would not want any animal to suffer. im still really upset right now but i feel it was for the best.


 
your best thing you can do is take the dogs to the vets or phone them and see what they can do check the other over and the bitch dont leave it to make money coz u going to loss money from this not gain. get them checked today dont leave it yeah it wil cost and as a pet owner its your responabltly to do sooo, get on the phone now.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

martyb said:


> Yes they are but hes justs out to make the money so he thinks its ok not to bother with a vet, cause use a vet not going to make so much money, not that he will.


 
a good owner will do soo we will see what else this person post and i do hope he see the vet about all this.


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

no i did not re breed her the other pup was from my mothers dog i admit i done wrong i was worried and scared and thought it was the best thing to do i now it wasnt and i apologise if you was in my position and did not know what to do at that time of the morning then im sorry for those who dis agree i thought this was my only option dont you think it was hard enough for me to and yes im sat here crying as i now feel this was a terrible thing to do all i can say is sorry. i would like to cancel my account on here as im dont think its a good idea for me to staher posting threads


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

temerist said:


> in his sig it says he only has one bitch, yet not long ago he was advertising another shih tzu pup left from a previous litter, wonder if he re-bred her on her next season



More than likely did, i really hope he does get reported.

This is what he put in his other thread.

i got 3 brown females, 1 black female the male one was humanily put out off suffering this morning as it was blue and struggling to breath and aint fed for at all for hours. it was hard but i know it was for the best the othe 4 are doing great and mum is fine.

As for the phantom puppy noise its still a mystery lol. i will keep you all updated and get pics up soon


As though he so caring and had the pups best interest at heart.

Bastard


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

vonnie said:


> Yes, and they're scum too !


 
i agree but u cant stop anyone soo advice is the only option,


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

welshguy_2010 said:


> no i did not re breed her the other pup was from my mothers dog i admit i done wrong i was worried and scared and thought it was the best thing to do i now it wasnt and i apologise if you was in my position and did not know what to do at that time of the morning then im sorry for those who dis agree i thought this was my only option dont you think it was hard enough for me to and yes im sat here crying as i now feel this was a terrible thing to do all i can say is sorry. i would like to cancel my account on here as im dont think its a good idea for me to staher posting threads


 
u should know what people are like on this fourm they will judge u and say things u not going to like to here but this is realty so deal with it yeah it is upsetting for u but phone the vets and see hopw they can help if u not here to make money from this dog phone them now and ask for advice and see if they can come around to see the dogs and check the other pups are okay.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

welshguy_2010 said:


> say what you want there was no vets open 3 am this morning and the pup was suffering it went peacfully and by the time i waited for the vets to open i would of died any way it was lifeless and not moving gasping fro breath this will be my last post on here as people judge to much


 You're an idiot if you bred your bitch without having done any research on emergency vetinary care. There is always an emergency service available for any animal. What the hell did you do to that poor puppy? You are a very irresponsible, stupid person. I sincerely hope that you don't have any children! :bash::devil::whip:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

welshguy_2010 said:


> no i did not re breed her the other pup was from my mothers dog i admit i done wrong i was worried and scared and thought it was the best thing to do i now it wasnt and i apologise if you was in my position and did not know what to do at that time of the morning then im sorry for those who dis agree i thought this was my only option dont you think it was hard enough for me to and yes im sat here crying as i now feel this was a terrible thing to do all i can say is sorry. i would like to cancel my account on here as im dont think its a good idea for me to staher posting threads



So we should all forgive because you didn't know what to do, i dont think so, you knew you should have called a vet, any body with half a brain would know to do so, god even my children would know to do that, but no you thought you would take the cheap option and kill the pup yourself and make it suffer even more, you dont deserve for anyone to say there there you didn't know what to do, so that makes it ok.

More than likely sat there crying cause you have lost out on a puppy to sell and make some money on.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

welshguy_2010 said:


> no i did not re breed her the other pup was from my mothers dog i admit i done wrong i was worried and scared and thought it was the best thing to do i now it wasnt and* i apologise if you was in my position and did not know what to do at that time of the morning then* im sorry for those who dis agree i thought this was my only option dont you think it was hard enough for me to and yes im sat here crying as i now feel this was a terrible thing to do all i can say is sorry. i would like to cancel my account on here as im dont think its a good idea for me to staher posting threads


 Don't even say such a ridiculous thing. My son had a fit at 2am before and he had never had one previously. Did I smother him with a pillow because the doctor's were closed?? No, I got him help. Know why? Because I'm not a total penis!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

You said that the puppy hadn't had any milk for quite a while. So why wasn't it taken to the vet as soon as you realised it wasn't drinking? Again i think it is because you don't care, you are just looking at £ signs & counting up how much you can make from the remaining 4 puppies. I guess you'll be selling them for at least £350 each maybe more but these are unhealth tested probably not even wormed & cheap food piled into mum & the pups so basically a poor litter who was bred just to make you some money. Sorry but i stand by my comments that you are unfit to look after any animals & that the bitch & her pups should be taken to someone who knows what they are doing & who will get vet care as soon as it is needed & not leave them for hours until it is too late.


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

you ****ing what?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Its so sad that you don't think that life was worth enough to care for properly and that the way a creature dies is irrelevant.

It beggers beleive that you would post such a thing on a forum filled with people who after reading that will want to tear you limb from limb.

The little light that you extinguished deserved better!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

welshguy_2010 said:


> no i did not re breed her the other pup was from my mothers dog i admit i done wrong i was worried and scared and thought it was the best thing to do i now it wasnt and i apologise if you was in my position and did not know what to do at that time of the morning then im sorry for those who dis agree i thought this was my only option dont you think it was hard enough for me to and yes im sat here crying as i now feel this was a terrible thing to do all i can say is sorry. i would like to cancel my account on here as im dont think its a good idea for me to staher posting threads


Well I'm sorry, but ignorance is no excuse whatsoever, unless of course you're about 3 years old?

If you had done your research first you wouldn't have been so ignorant about what was happening. Did you try to help the pup when you saw it wasn't eating. Did you consult a vet at that stage, which is what any normal, intelligent person would do? Did you try to feed it yourself?

You don't need a university degree to know that when an animal is ill it should see a vet, just like a human should see a doctor (god forbid you ever have children? Or indeed Heaven help them if you already do!).

Whatever the day or hour you can find a vet to see to your animals. I've had sick cats pts at 4:00 in the morning and I've rushed to the vets with dying kittens to be euthanased out of hours!

Sorry, everyone is right - you haven't a clue what you're doing and I pity your poor bitch and can't bear to think about that poor puppy suffering and being killed by you!!


----------



## jennifern (Mar 26, 2010)

Notice he/she has taken location off well I live in that area and know the vet has 24hr emergency cover


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

jennifern said:


> Notice he/she has taken location off well I live in that area and know the vet has 24hr emergency cover


 Newport, South Wales?


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i am speachless :devil::devil::devil: 


what a f:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: :whip:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

welshguy_2010 said:


> no i did not re breed her the other pup was from my mothers dog i admit i done wrong i was worried and scared and thought it was the best thing to do i now it wasnt and i apologise if you was in my position and did not know what to do at that time of the morning then im sorry for those who dis agree i thought this was my only option dont you think it was hard enough for me to and yes im sat here crying as i now feel this was a terrible thing to do all i can say is sorry. i would like to cancel my account on here as im dont think its a good idea for me to staher posting threads


 
There is no excuse for the ignorant, irresponsible way you have dealt with this.

If you didn't want puppies or didn't have enough knowledge beforehand the bitch should have been spayed.

You are one sick bastard for having done what you did. No point you sitting there crying, tears won't bring back that poor little pup. How the hell do you know whether the pup could have been treated. People like yourself do not deserve the right to have animals. I find the whole sad episode heartbreaking and truly horrific.


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

The awful thing is you said the pup was struggling to breath. Shih tzus have flat noses so can be snuffly. It could of been something simple to sort out like he just needed his airways cleared with a sucker or something. Or maybe his lungs plus some antibitoics. I am not qualified or anything but my mums dog had 1 litter (Shih tzu's) a few years ago and one of thoses pup had similar symptoms to what you described in that pup but a short and not costly trip either to the vet sorted it and pup went onto thrive. I really hope you did not kill a pup that could of quite easily be treated and gone on to live a full and good life for the sake of a phonecall to the vets and maybe if it was too serious a £20 - £40 vet bill :blush:

Also the OP was amending his profile and details at 11.30am. I guess he got worried when we all said he should be reported so he took off as much info about himself on his profile as he could :whistling2:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm not defending the guy by any means at all, but all the hate is completely unnecessary. What the OP did was irresponsible, but he does look after his animals well from what I can see. 

Nobody is perfect, everybody will make mistakes at one time or another; I'm a prime example of that. Sending hate messages isn't going to bring the dog back either, but the truth is; people have been killing dogs like this for centuries. Farmers.. If they don't want puppies will just drown them. Not so much nowadays, but a few years ago - Nobody batted an eyelid.


I'm just saying that yes, the OP was in the wrong - But you learn from your mistakes and clearly, he won't be euthanizing anymore animals anytime soon, especially when there is a vet available.


A lynch mob certainly isn't the way to go in this situation.


----------



## Claire Bear (May 21, 2009)

WTF!!!! Cant believe what i've just read, you shouldn't be allowed to keep animals!! How could you kill a puppy and not have the common sense to contact your local vet who would obviously have a vet on call for EMERGENCIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Claire Bear said:


> WTF!!!! Cant believe what i've just read, you shouldn't be allowed to keep animals!! How could you kill a puppy and not have the common sense to contact your local vet who would obviously have a vet on call for EMERGENCIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have you ever had an animal struggling to breathe and dying infront of you?


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I agree with you Reaper...I think you guys have been awful to him.

I am not condoning what he has done BUT there are plenty of breeders KC Accredited ones that have done this (I know this) as well as breeders of parrots, mice etc. He did what he could with his means.

Why is it any different that it's a dog? So it's ok for a mouse or rat to be drowned to feed a snake??? and it doesn't suffer??? Double standards much.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

No, I don't think it is ok for a mouse or rat to be drowned to feed a snake. That's not euthanasia.....


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Reaper941 said:


> Have you ever had an animal struggling to breathe and dying infront of you?





kellystewart said:


> I agree with you Reaper...I think you guys have been awful to him.
> 
> I am not condoning what he has done BUT there are plenty of breeders KC Accredited ones that have done this (I know this) as well as breeders of parrots, mice etc. He did what he could with his means.
> 
> Why is it any different that it's a dog? So it's ok for a mouse or rat to be drowned to feed a snake??? and it doesn't suffer??? Double standards much.


 The OP stated that the puppy had not fed for hours. HOURS. During this time I find it hard to believe that any sane, responsible person wouldn't contact a vet. And no, I don't think it's ok to drown a mouse or rat to feed to a snake, so I don't have double standards


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I agree I don't either...but that's the point I'm making.

Yes he should of taken him to the vets but he didn't. He made a mistake.

I just don't think it's fair or very humanlike of everyone to talk to him like that.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

cazcolecarter said:


> The OP stated that the puppy had not fed for hours. HOURS. During this time I find it hard to believe that any sane, responsible person wouldn't contact a vet. And no, I don't think it's ok to drown a mouse or rat to feed to a snake, so I don't have double standards


Completely depends on the situation.

And it also depends how long "Hours" is. I've used "Hours" as a unit of time when really, it was a few minutes.

Also, no disrespect to OP - It really depends on the money situation aswell. Not everyone can afford a vet.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

The OP has left the board by the sound of it so I think it best this thread be shut down it's not productive at all.

RIP lil pup


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Reaper941 said:


> Completely depends on the situation.
> 
> And it also depends how long "Hours" is. I've used "Hours" as a unit of time when really, it was a few minutes.
> 
> Also, no disrespect to OP - It really depends on the money situation aswell. Not everyone can afford a vet.


 If you can't afford a vet, why breed your dog?


----------



## Claire Bear (May 21, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> Have you ever had an animal struggling to breathe and dying infront of you?


Yes, my last dog died of a massive epileptic fit at 3 years old. Have you?


----------



## lisa c (Feb 11, 2010)

kellystewart said:


> I agree I don't either...but that's the point I'm making.
> 
> Yes he should of taken him to the vets but he didn't. He made a mistake.
> 
> I just don't think it's fair or very humanlike of everyone to talk to him like that.


What did he expect when he posts what he did on a forum full of animal lovers???


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Reaper941 said:


> Also, no disrespect to OP - It really depends on the money situation aswell. Not everyone can afford a vet.


Completely understandable - hence he could have taken the pup to a PDSA center? They operate an out-of-hours service and specialise in low income cases.

Besides if he didn't have enough money for vet costs. Why would he have intentionally bred his bitch in the first place?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Reaper941 said:


> Completely depends on the situation.
> 
> And it also depends how long "Hours" is. I've used "Hours" as a unit of time when really, it was a few minutes.
> 
> Also, no disrespect to OP - It really depends on the money situation aswell. Not everyone can afford a vet.


 
If the OP can't afford a vet, he shouldn't have bred his bitch.... What would he have done if she had difficulties birthing?

ETA: You beat me, Cilla


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

cazcolecarter said:


> If you can't afford a vet, why breed your dog?


9 weeks is a long time, lots can happen. For instance, dog gets pregnant one week - You lose your job the next. Does anyone do Doggy abortions?



Claire Bear said:


> Yes, my last dog died of a massive epileptic fit at 3 years old. Have you?


I have indeed.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Reaper941 said:


> Also, no disrespect to OP - It really depends on the money situation aswell. Not everyone can afford a vet.


This excuse won't wash at all. I've never bred a dog or anything bigger than a ferret to be honest but every life is important and every life deserves the treatment of a vet. The new animal law requires you to provide veterinary care to any sick animal. Size is not a representative of worth.

I had a pictus female gecko once clearly dying and would have died on her own accord however i felt she desevered a better death and drove half an hour to a vets to have her euthanised and paid for the priviledge too!!!


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> This excuse won't wash at all. I've never bred a dog or anything bigger than a ferret to be honest but every life is important and every life deserves the treatment of a vet. The new animal law requires you to provide veterinary care to any sick animal. Size is not a representative of worth.
> 
> I had a pictus female gecko once clearly dying and would have died on her own accord however i felt she desevered a better death and drove half an hour to a vets to have her euthanised and paid for the priviledge too!!!



I'm not excusing what he done, I'm not defending him by any means. I'm just saying that in this situation, acting like a pack of rabid dogs isn't the way to go.

At the end of the day I know jack all about breeding dogs; maybe the OP didn't know the funding options, or know anything about what help was available. At the end of the day the dog is dead. He knows he should have acted differently and from now on he will.

He didn't get any sick kicks out of this, he's probably just as upset as you are.

People under pressure make rational decisions.


----------



## Claire Bear (May 21, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> 9 weeks is a long time, lots can happen. For instance, dog gets pregnant one week - You lose your job the next. Does anyone do Doggy abortions?


There's no point in making excuses for him, he did the wrong thing!


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Claire Bear said:


> There's no point in making excuses for him, he did the wrong thing!



See here..




Reaper941 said:


> I'm not excusing what he done, I'm not defending him by any means. I'm just saying that in this situation, acting like a pack of rabid dogs isn't the way to go.
> 
> At the end of the day I know jack all about breeding dogs; maybe the OP didn't know the funding options, or know anything about what help was available. At the end of the day the dog is dead. He knows he should have acted differently and from now on he will.
> 
> ...



I'm assuming he's learned from his mistakes. Shooting him down in flames isn't going to bring the dog back, and to be quite honest - Shunning him from the forum is the worst possible thing to do. If you're all so sure he needs help with his animal husbandry why shy him away from a place where you all know so much?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Reaper941 said:


> I'm not excusing what he done, I'm not defending him by any means. I'm just saying that in this situation, acting like a pack of rabid dogs isn't the way to go


I dont think i can be tarred with that brush this time. 

I also don't think its wise to try and be a human shield for this guy because there was absolutely no point in posting what he had done to that poor pup, it was only ever going to have one outcome!!


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> I dont think i can be tarred with that brush this time.
> 
> I also don't think its wise to try and be a human shield for this guy because there was absolutely no point in posting what he had done to that poor pup, it was only ever going to have one outcome!!


No, not tarring you with that brush. I know this was going to have one outcome, but quite frankly I feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Reaper941 said:


> No, not tarring you with that brush. I know this was going to have one outcome, but quite frankly I feel sorry for the guy.


Pity wont change anything.

A vet should have been telephoned short and simple.


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

Reaper941 said:


> No, not tarring you with that brush. I know this was going to have one outcome, but quite frankly I feel sorry for the guy.


You should know what this place is like with the holier then thou attitude.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Pity wont change anything.
> 
> A vet should have been telephoned short and simple.


Pity won't, but defusing the situation will.

Yes, a vet should have been contacted. I hope the OP now knows this; but as to everyone wanting to kill him etc - Why push him away (Not you, Marina) from a place like RFUK where he can get the firsthand knowledge from people?


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

TtotheC said:


> You should know what this place is like with the holier then thou attitude.


We've all seen the pitchforks out enough times, but this time it's justified.

And as I've always taken sick animals, whether dogs, poultry, rats, or wildlife to the vets, I think I have every right to feel holier than thou about this :censor:


----------



## Claire Bear (May 21, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> See here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have seen...see the time i posted. 

You cant expect any other response, it's not about people claiming to know so much, it's people being angry at him doing something he really shouldn't have done.


----------



## TtotheC (Mar 26, 2008)

vonnie said:


> We've all seen the pitchforks out enough times, but this time it's justified.
> 
> And as I've always taken sick animals, whether dogs, poultry, rats, or wildlife to the vets, I think I have every right to feel holier than thou about this :censor:



Without knowing the exact circumstances I'm not going to go one way or another. I don' think the guy came on to boast about the act (or if he did he was bloody stupid).


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Reaper941 said:


> I'm not defending the guy by any means at all, but all the hate is completely unnecessary. What the OP did was irresponsible, but he does look after his animals well from what I can see.
> 
> Its not him I hate its his behaviour. I cant see how someone who does this can be seen to be looking after their animals.
> 
> ...


No you're quite right but people feel passionately. This puppy was unnecessarily killed by someone and no doubt suffered additional stress and pain during the process. This could and should have been avoided if the OP can taken a little bit of care and time. You cannot change the end result. What was done was done through ignorance and stupidity.

In one post you've said you feel sorry for him - I feel more sorry for the puppy.



kellystewart said:


> I agree with you Reaper...I think you guys have been awful to him.
> 
> I am not condoning what he has done BUT there are plenty of breeders KC Accredited ones that have done this (I know this) as well as breeders of parrots, mice etc. He did what he could with his means.
> 
> Why is it any different that it's a dog? So it's ok for a mouse or rat to be drowned to feed a snake??? and it doesn't suffer??? Double standards much.


No animal deserves to be treated this way in my opinion as I have said above. Quite how you can think people have been awful is beyond me, Im sorry. I dont agree with personal threats of violence but I must admit things like this make my blood boil and yes it does make me want to thump someone very hard ont he end of their nose because this whole situation could have been avoided.



Reaper941 said:


> Completely depends on the situation.
> 
> And it also depends how long "Hours" is. I've used "Hours" as a unit of time when really, it was a few minutes.
> 
> Also, no disrespect to OP - It really depends on the money situation aswell. Not everyone can afford a vet.


Everyones circumstances can change, infact my own have over the last 12 months quite drastically. But if at any time I didn't feel able to afford my animals or give them the best care possible then I would seriously think about rehoming them somewhere that they could be looked after properly and given the respect/attention that they deserve. 



Reaper941 said:


> I'm not excusing what he done, I'm not defending him by any means. I'm just saying that in this situation, acting like a pack of rabid dogs isn't the way to go.
> 
> At the end of the day I know jack all about breeding dogs; maybe the OP didn't know the funding options, or know anything about what help was available. At the end of the day the dog is dead. He knows he should have acted differently and from now on he will.
> 
> ...





TtotheC said:


> You should know what this place is like with the holier then thou attitude.


 
I dont think I'm a rabid holier than thou dog.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

lovin'life said:


> PDSA do a all night emergency service and i am sure a vet in your area would of done too or at least been on call to advise you.
> 
> Do you really believe you can come on a forum of animal lovers and say i pts a pup without taking the pup to a vet to be checked or diagnosed or pts by them and no one to react or say something your very niave. :gasp:


 
and the rspca if the puppy was in that bad of a situation they vets would not of turned him away by having no cash..... could of said he found it or blagged another story...but to do it yourself jeez.



Marinam2 said:


> Its so sad that you don't think that life was worth enough to care for properly and that the way a creature dies is irrelevant.
> 
> It beggers beleive that you would post such a thing on a forum filled with people who after reading that will want to tear you limb from limb.
> 
> The little light that you extinguished deserved better!!


 
im with her ^


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

I dont know the OP but i still maintain 1 phonecall to a vet could of helped this pup but the OP chose not to do so. There were options open to him even if he had NO money for vet treatment. He could of handed the pup over to the RSPCA or gone to PDSA. Even a quick phonecall to a emergency vet i am sure he wouldnt of got charged for but instead he did none of that he killed a pup that may of been able to keep alive! :gasp:

I am sorry but looking at the OP's other posts this whole situation just stinks of a quick money making scheme out of his dog with no worries about her or the pups welfare. 

And i dont think ANY animal - reptile or mammal - should be drowned or PTS in that way.


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Well.

Im not sure what to think of you.. A lot of people on this forum have had to endure an animal suffering out of the blue.. the other week my dog had to be taken to the emergency vet in the early hours of the morning, yet I did not lose all of my sanity & decide to 'put him out of his misery'.. Yes I was panicking, I was hysterical tbh but the people on this forum helped a great deal. Thats what this forum is here to do..

You knew that little pup was suffering the moment you realised he/she hadnt drank any milk. Thats when a vet should have been informed.. In my opinion you should have a vet on speed dial for situations like these.

The time you spent posting on this forum you could've been on the phone to the vet or even taken the poor thing to the vet.. If you cant afford it, for whatever reason, there are ways around it. Most vets will allow you to pay for the treatment over coming months etc.. Or as others have said you can go to the PDSA or use tell a white lie about finding it abandoned if things are really that bad.

Lets just hope you have had the rest of the pups & mum checked over by the vet.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i do (sort of) see where people who are saying ease off him are coming from. im by no means perfect but i honestly cant see what reaction the op thought he'd get when he posted on an animals lovers forum saying he felt a 2 day old puppy wouldnt live so he euthanised (sp) it himself. now to me personaly i read that as meaning he drowned it, snapped it neck or crushed its skull (my grandad was a keen rabbiter when he was younger and one thing i have picked up from him is that to do the last two - for instantaneous death - requires skill). i do in a very small way feel sorry for the op as if id had to kill one of my pets id be hysterical - not that i would (havnt inherited that much from grandad) as that is what the injection at the vets is for. im not expressing myself very well here but thats the best i can do


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Reaper941 said:


> Also, no disrespect to OP - It really depends on the money situation aswell. Not everyone can afford a vet.





Reaper941 said:


> 9 weeks is a long time, lots can happen. For instance, dog gets pregnant one week - You lose your job the next. Does anyone do Doggy abortions?.


Yes, vets do! Dogs can be sterilised and puppies removed while in the early stages of pregnancy, so sorry that's no excuse. If he can't afford a vet, then he shouldn't have animals and he shouldn't have mated up his dog, which he did, deliberately. What was he going to do if she ended up having problems and needed a caesarian??

He obviously did no research and that's been suggested on more threads on this forum than I've had hot dinners! *Do your research before you start embarking on breeding, or even before buying your pet *has been said on here often enough*!* So I fail to see how he couldn't have known that.

I didn't attack him - I stated facts! Facts based on his posts, not anything that anyone else has said on here.

When I was a child in the 40s, people drowned kittens every day - that doesn't make it right, especially in these now enlightened times and I would never agree to anyone killing an animal when a vet can do it cleanly and quickly. 

Apart from which, if the pup was only 2 days old how did he know it was going to die. It could have suffered fluid inhalation during the birth and a course of anti-biotics might have sorted that out, but he didn't give it a chance by not consulting a vet.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm just curious what people would say if I had a very ill chicken and I necked it, which I certainly would in an emergency. And there are keepers on here who kill chickens themselves for food, surplus cocks, birds who don't make the grade and even unwanted chicks. When I worked with animals in college, we would euthanize the rodents [with gas] when it needed doing in emergencies. With this forum as a whole there's probably hundreds of rodents killed weekly in people's homes with gas or neck dislocation. I don't see pitchforks about this.
I'm not saying the OP did the right thing, I know I wouldn't kill a pup, but if the pup was killed quickly then it's suffering has been effectively stopped.
Even pup was killed quickly and painlessly, I think there'll still be pitch-forks and I have a feeling that will be a squeamish issue rather than a welfare one.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

There's been some good points raised; which I don't disagree with.

My point was (READ: I AM NOT DEFENDING THE OP) I understand people are angry. That's fine, you're entitled to your opinion.

I'm not disagreeing that he should have gone to a vet, I am just saying as usual in these situations - Pitchforks are out in force (I'm not pointing fingers. If you think I am, away an' boil yer heid. You're not that important.)

You're chasing someone away from the forum when you should be giving advice. Yes, be angry - but what's the point in blatant hatred?

I am usually one of the first people to wind someone up at a rough time; but in this situation the OP does take good care of his animals, his reptiles look nice and healthy. 

Basically; instead of saying "OMG YOU KILLED A DOG IM GOING TO SET YOU ON FIRE"

Be more like.. "Okay, you really should have called a vet, you idiot."

Pointers for the future instead of current threats are where it's at.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I'm just curious what people would say if I had a very ill chicken and I necked it, which I certainly would in an emergency. And there are keepers on here who kill chickens themselves for food, surplus cocks, birds who don't make the grade and even unwanted chicks. When I worked with animals in college, we would euthanize the rodents [with gas] when it needed doing in emergencies. With this forum as a whole there's probably hundreds of rodents killed weekly in people's homes with gas or neck dislocation. I don't see pitchforks about this.
> I'm not saying the OP did the right thing, I know I wouldn't kill a pup, but if the pup was killed quickly then it's suffering has been effectively stopped.
> Even pup was killed quickly and painlessly, I think there'll still be pitch-forks and I have a feeling that will be a squeamish issue rather than a welfare one.


 
But what if it wasn't necessary? How does he know that it needed 'putting out of it's misery'? For all we know it could have just needed some help feeding, he could have killed a pup that could have gone on to live a long and happy life had he just consulted a vet first


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

*H* said:


> But what if it wasn't necessary? How does he know that it needed 'putting out of it's misery'? For all we know it could have just needed some help feeding, he could have killed a pup that could have gone on to live a long and happy life had he just consulted a vet first


i think this is a good summery of why most people are :censor: off. i was keeping well out of it as i dont know much about dogs and naff all about dog breeding until i saw a post earlier about having trouble breathing being some thing to do with the breed (think that was it) and very easily cureable. obviously we'l never know now but if that was the case then, while i agree some people are being a tad extreme, many of the comments on here are justified.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

*H* said:


> But what if it wasn't necessary? How does he know that it needed 'putting out of it's misery'? For all we know it could have just needed some help feeding, he could have killed a pup that could have gone on to live a long and happy life had he just consulted a vet first


I have no idea if it was necessary or not - so I agree with you : victory:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I have no idea if it was necessary or not - so I agree with you : victory:


I can see your point though, had the circumstances been different, my initial reaction would have been calmer.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

I would have been upset whatever the animal was, whether it be a little weeny beetle thing, a dog or an elephant. 

I would that if you had an ill chicken you'd try everything that you could to help it get better before killing it? Thats the bit that was wrong here, nothing was tried, no-one consulted - things could well have been very different


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*H* said:


> But what if it wasn't necessary? How does he know that it needed 'putting out of it's misery'? For all we know it could have just needed some help feeding, he could have killed a pup that could have gone on to live a long and happy life had he just consulted a vet first


I think that's where a lot of people were coming from - certainly myself. He didn't consult a vet when the pup stopped taking milk - whether when he said 'hours' he meant 'hours' or 'minutes' is irrelevant. If the puppy wasn't feeding it had a problem which he diagnosed and treated himself without any proper knowledge - that's certainly my problem and I guess most other people's! Maybe putting the puppy on a heated pad and hand feeding it might have made a difference, maybe taking it to a vet and getting anti-b's might have made a difference - what has got everyone's back up on here is that he didn't do that - he just did away with the pup! If the puppy was first to be born it could easily have inhaled fluid during the birth process, which might have been treatable if he'd taken it to a vet.

We know lots of people on here kill their own rodents to feed their snakes and as has been said some neck their own chickens. Hopefully though they do it quickly and cleanly because they know how to do it. The OP declined to say what method he used to euthanase this puppy when asked - that makes me think he didn't use a quick, clean method, so didn't dare say it.

However, what it comes down to at the end of the day is that he posted that he'd done it and admitted he hadn't got a vet diagnosis and how he could expect anyone to sympathise with that, is simply beyond me!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Mrs Mental said:


> I would have been upset whatever the animal was, whether it be a little weeny beetle thing, a dog or an elephant.
> 
> *I would that if you had an ill chicken you'd try everything that you could to help it get better before killing it?* Thats the bit that was wrong here, nothing was tried, no-one consulted - things could well have been very different


Yes I would, but if it had an accident say and it was going to die then yes I'd kill it myself if needed.. I'm pretty sure noone would have a problem with that.
But I do agree with what you're saying.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Im not into the whole "euthanising my own pets" thing
The OH breeds rodents for food purposes and they are humanely gased
However if one falls ill I take it straight out of the tanks and into the house - and it does get veterinary attention. People have pointed out to me before this is silly cause theyre "just breeders" but I often see them as pets (I cant be around when theres a cull)

I made a retirement section for aged breeders who I dont want to see go after Ive had them for a while so they get kept and live out their days.

You cant know for definate if an animal is beyond help without a qualified vet around. I understand why some people do it but could never do it myself.

Not pitch forking the OP but you should have really thought about it before you did anything. Most vets understand financial costs.


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

i had a pup do this on me the day it was born 

i drip fed him life aid for 24 hours and he was fine

if anymore go downhill send me a msg and ill take it ( i dont want it ill give it back when its better!) 

they can look bad - i expected barney to die- a week on he is as perfect as the rest

cheri


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Precisely my point! I've had this happen with kittens and nursing and care has brought them through it.

This can and does happen on a regular basis to breeders, but he didn't ask for help, he made the decision himself that the pup was dying and basically killed it, that's why everyone's up in arms.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

we can all bitch about it till the fat lady sings, but at the end of the day, we know he did wrong, he knows he did wrong, thats it. shit happens.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

He just needed meat for the BBQ :whistling2:


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> He just needed meat for the BBQ :whistling2:


GTFO


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Out of interest, does anyone know what the law states in these kind of issues?


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

pippainnit said:


> Out of interest, does anyone know what the law states in these kind of issues?


thats gonna open a whole new can of worms!


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry! Don't mean to cause trouble, just generally interested as I remember wondering this a few months back and having a bit of a mooch around online and finding all manners of grey areas. Presumably, if people can cull rodents and other critters in their own homes then does this mean that there's a distinction between this and other animals? Does it have to be done in a certain way, etc?

I'm making things worse, aren't I...


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Do you have a can for every occasion? ...


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I am horrified that you have done this, regardelss of the hour the minute you knew the pup was suffering oyu should of contacted a vet or one of the charity care organisations and got help for this poor pup. It is mortifying to think that you took this poor creatures life in whatever way you did instead of geting it help, I know it can be scarey when this happenes but everyone onhere will jump on your back for the way that you posted this as we all love our pets no matter what species and almost everyone of us would not of done this in the same way you have. If you had needed help and posted had posted on here what was occuring I know everyone would of tried to help no matter what the hour. 
Surely you can understand why we are all so upset and furious with what you have done and we are all very vocal when we feel deeply about something. What you did is classed as cruelty at the end of the day and we are all against it but we would of done our best to help if you had only asked and ignorance is not an excuse at all


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Omerov1986 said:


> GTFO
> 
> image


Dude, you need supertroll spray!!!



pippainnit said:


> Out of interest, does anyone know what the law states in these kind of issues?


 
Unless the puppy was tortured or killed painfully i doubt they would do anything. : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

mythicdawn07 said:


> Dude, you need supertroll spray!!!


After a comment like yours I was thinking of something like a 12 bore!


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

feorag said:


> After a comment like yours I was thinking of something like a 12 bore!


 
See now that's just rude. 


You dun hurted mai feelungs 

By the way anyone ever consider this post is a wind up thread to get you all wound up? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

pippainnit said:


> Out of interest, does anyone know what the law states in these kind of issues?


think its one of those things that is technically illegal in the eyes of the law but very rarely enforced. could be wrong tho.....


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

puppies do often do this and kittens as said it doesnt mean they will die 

my puppy was colder than his brothers and wouldnt even try and latch onto his mum 

you need to be more strong willed and not give up 

i didnt give up on a bitch puppy who was born dead until she was going hard - i cant give up if theres even a tiny chance

anyone who needs help with pups or kittens im always willing to help- either on the phone/email or you can bring them here, this is what i do ... a dog midwife so to speak/ whelping service

i also have kittens here so can deal with them 

once again someone has gone into breeding without the things they will need- they will breed again i bet but maybe better informed if we advise rather than bitch at them 

totally disagree in what has been done - wouldnt even have let a vet put it to sleep at the stage discribed 

cheri


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

As soneones already stated, shihtzus have smaller airways and may just need them clearing, or be warmed up ect. 

When breeding your bitch you should have already found a 24hr vet incase something happened during labour, What if a pup got stuck, would you have just rung your bitches neck???? 

Sicko!!!


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Although I understand people would want vetinary care for all animals but with some animals you cant do much apart from keep them warm, give plenty of water and maybe a small amount of medication with the food eg. Finch, African Pygmy Mice.

I keep finches of all species, gouldian, cut-throat, bicheno, bengalese, zebra and if there was somethign seriously wrong with one I would so to speak "put it out of its misery. I would ring vets and my pet shop (specialize in finch care) but I wouldnt take the bird to the vet, as the stress would probably kill it anyway.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

J-Williams said:


> Although I understand people would want vetinary care for all animals but with some animals you cant do much apart from keep them warm, give plenty of water and maybe a small amount of medication with the food eg. Finch, African Pygmy Mice.
> 
> I keep finches of all species, gouldian, cut-throat, bicheno, bengalese, zebra and if there was somethign seriously wrong with one I would so to speak "put it out of its misery. I would ring vets and my pet shop (specialize in finch care) but I wouldnt take the bird to the vet, as the stress would probably kill it anyway.


I think birds are a bit differet from pups, in the way of taking a pup to the vet wouldnt kill it.....


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Its just I have seen comments on "I would take any animal to the vets and seek their help including rodents and poultry" so I just wanted to make a point.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I refuse to read 12 pages of this....

You should have taken that dog to a vet, it may have had fluid in its throat or chest, in which case it would have been fine....

Is it illegal to kill a healthy pup?

If he has actually broken the law then I'd hope the Mods have taken his IP and spoken to the authorities.....


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Have not read it all but his excuse that it was early hours in the morning and he did not know what to do is rubbish, he could have posted on hear and been told what to do, people was awake and reading posts all night I know I was and I would have told him not to kill the pup and I'm not even a dog expert.
I want to know how he did it.


----------



## dragonguy (Apr 14, 2009)

I am speachless :censor: There Would have been a vets somewhere in your area to go to, The Puppy Might Of Lived If U had taken him/her to a vets, what the hell are you thinking doing that to the poor thing, All i can say is your a :censor::censor:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

the 1st post is enough to tell me........you havent a clue, and clearly do not care!

a vet is the only humanly way of putting a life out of misery how ever you done it, even if its a sqift dislocation of the neck, its discussing. you clearly just didnt want to have to splash out that £50 for a vet to do it properly!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Nebbz said:


> the 1st post is enough to tell me........you havent a clue, and clearly do not care!
> 
> *a vet is the only humanly way of putting a life out of misery* how ever you done it, even if its a sqift dislocation of the neck, its discussing. you clearly just didnt want to have to splash out that £50 for a vet to do it properly!


So people that kill their own rodents for food i.e. fresh kill should take them to the vets to be euthanised before feeding them to their snakes then?


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

mythicdawn07 said:


> See now that's just rude.
> 
> 
> You dun hurted mai feelungs
> ...


:iamwithstupid:

It's a good thing you're pretty :roll:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

one thing that has been completely over looked is that he never even made an attempt to get advice on what to do about the poor pup during its hours of suffering i think if he really cared he would have asked for some help either on the forum or from a vet before doing what he did.

he just took the cheapest option and then had the stupidity to post it up on here


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

tomwilson said:


> one thing that has been completely over looked is that he never even made an attempt to get advice on what to do about the poor pup during its hours of suffering i think if he really cared he would have asked for some help either on the forum or from a vet before doing what he did.
> 
> he just took the cheapest option and then had the stupidity to post it up on here


Thats my point he was quick to make this post after killing the pup because he wanted sympathy but he failed to make a post in the night when he says he did not know what to do


----------



## katieblake (Jun 2, 2010)

welshguy_2010 said:


> say what you want there was no vets open 3 am this morning and the pup was suffering it went peacfully and by the time i waited for the vets to open i would of died any way it was lifeless and not moving gasping fro breath this will be my last post on here as people judge to much


 
there are vets that are open at 3 for emergencys some are open 24-7 all you had to do was pick up the phone 
when my dog caught parvo it 4 in the morning and they were open


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

I am absolutely disgusted. If you are not a troll, then you are a sick person who needs to be reported to the authorities. 

I'm actually speechless.


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh, and to be honest, I'd be glad if you where "put to sleep humanely" should you ever become sick at an unsociable hour.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

tortoise_dude said:


> I am absolutely disgusted. If you are not a troll, then you are a sick person who needs to be reported to the authorities.
> 
> I'm actually speechless.


I thought he was a troll at first but it seems he's not coming back, not very troll like?


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

don't think he's a troll, he's posted about his dog & expected litter a few times. 

almost in tears here, just read the whole thread. actually can't believe he admitted to it. could've just said pup didn't do well, took it to vet who PTS. honestly what sort of reaction did he expect? he's said he's leaving the forum like he's surprised about the slating everyone's given him. 

can't direct quote because there's too many pages to go through & now can't remember what page i wanted to quote. anyhoo.

yes i've had a dog (a 6 month old pup) die in front of me, yes i got the yellow pages out and rang every vet i could until i found someone that would see him. that was 3-4am. the pup didn't make it but never, not once did i think of doing it myself. 
i mean what sort of thought process would you need to think that killing a pup is a better solution than ringing round the vets?

my mum has also had a dog die in front of her, she didn't take him to the vet she thought it'd be too stressful for him. 
so you know what she did? 
did she kill him herself?
no, she paid a fortune for the vet to come to her & he was PTS in his home.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I really hope he doesn't have kids.....


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

bobby said:


> I really hope he doesn't have kids.....


i really hope they don't get ill when the dr is shut


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

bobby said:


> I really hope he doesn't have kids.....


 hat's what I said earlier. It frightens me


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

teshu said:


> i really hope they don't get ill when the dr is shut


Indeed, although TBF it's kinder than NHS 24 :whistling2:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Guys... I'm... I'm feeling sick. I'm ill. But I realise it's late. So could someone in the Chelmsford area please come and kill me? It's easier that way.

Either way this thread has run its course.


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

This should have been locked like.. 12 pages ago. There's really nothing to add here. whip2


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

i just want to say i did not kill a healthy pup it was nearly dead and it would of died by the time i got to the vet and i have dogs for years and love them with all my heart yes i made a big mistake and im regretting it now, but one thing is your all animal lovers and say im cruel and should not be aloud to keep animlas there are many reptile keepers here

that breed mice, rats, rabbits to feed to snakes, lizards so on you dont get blasted for it and also when people rear chickens on land to be killed for meat they dont get slated either,

i just want this thread to be done with i said what i got to say most of your are too faced


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

welshguy_2010 said:


> i just want to say i did not kill a healthy pup it was nearly dead and it would of died by the time i got to the vet and i have dogs for years and love them with all my heart yes i made a big mistake and im regretting it now, but one thing is your all animal lovers and say im cruel and should not be aloud to keep animlas there are many reptile keepers here
> 
> that breed mice, rats, rabbits to feed to snakes, lizards so on you dont get blasted for it and also when people rear chickens on land to be killed for meat they dont get slated either,
> 
> i just want this thread to be done with i said what i got to say most of your are too faced


#

you should of took it when you said it had stopped feeding for hours. You left it to suffer then killed it :'(
the animals being fed for feeder food are killed humanely, You wont even say how you killed the pup so how can we belive you did it humanely?
If you didnt have a vets for the middle of the night you shouldnt have bred your bitch, what if something had gone wrong with the labour at 2am.......??????
And trust me id say all of this to your face :bash:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Has anyone ACTUALLY reported this tho? Lots of people rightly up in arms about it.
It is sick beyond sick. It is also ILLEGAL. I am sure if someone made a quick call to any of the dog papers and mags and highlighted this thread to them, they would be just as horrified. This is puppy farming style. Can't be bothered with a vet bill so killed it. And yes, even with just the admitance on a public forum will be enough for it to make those papers and mags and for the RSPCA to be involved.

I had a pup who at 2 days old, developed an infection in her belly button. Straight to the vets on the first sign of it. Antibio inhections, back day after again for another injection, 3rd day the vet was so suprised at how quickly it had cleared up. Well he had told me to keep it clean and dry so I didn't sleep for 2 days, watching to make sure mum didn't over lick etc.
I did not think about cost at all, I never do. And said pup I could have sold for £850, She had a clean bill of health from the vets and everything, but I gave her to a close friend on here (Bosshogg). So even tho she had cost me in vet fees etc, I was more concerned that she recieved Vet treatment straight away. I also had a pup born that had the cord wrapped around the front leg which ment that leg was like a fetal leg, I phoned vet the moment she was born and booked her straight in to be accessed wether svaeable or would have to be PTS. Sadly nothing could be done for her. But I would have never thought of doing it myself, EVER. 
I have my local vet and then the vet in our old village which is a 24hr vet hospital. Always on call 24hr a day 365 days a year. 
No chance was even given to this puppy and I seriously dread to think cause the thought makes me sick to my stomach, of how it was done.

I breed my own Poultry, However I also have a qualification in Humane Culling on Poultry. 


Have a read of the Animal Welfare act and you will find that Putting dogs and puppies and cats and kittens to sleep yourself is taken seriously.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not stupid and I do think many rodents (and other animals) are killed horifically BUT not many people would start a thread about their untimely end :whistling2: which begs the question; why did you??


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You just aren't grasping the point are you! It wasn't just that you decided to kill this puppy yourself, it's that you didn't seek veterinary help to try and save it!

You are not a qualified vet and obviously, from your previous threads and posts, you haven't a clue what you're doing regarding breeding, so you weren't qualified to make the decision that the puppy was going to die. Yes, maybe at the point you decided to kill it, it was going to die anyway, but you should have sought veterinary care as soon as you realised it wasn't feeding. At that point, you had a duty of care to take it to a vet and let the vet decide whether it was going to die and if it was to put it to sleep humanely! 

The point that has everyone here up in arms is that you didn't do that! You decided (based on ignorance) that the puppy was going to die and killed it, without asking *anyone *whether there was anything you could do to help it.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> *Has anyone ACTUALLY reported this tho*? Lots of people rightly up in arms about it.
> It is sick beyond sick. It is also ILLEGAL. I am sure if someone made a quick call to any of the dog papers and mags and highlighted this thread to them, they would be just as horrified. This is puppy farming style. Can't be bothered with a vet bill so killed it. And yes, even with just the admitance on a public forum will be enough for it to make those papers and mags and for the RSPCA to be involved.
> 
> I had a pup who at 2 days old, developed an infection in her belly button. Straight to the vets on the first sign of it. Antibio inhections, back day after again for another injection, 3rd day the vet was so suprised at how quickly it had cleared up. Well he had told me to keep it clean and dry so I didn't sleep for 2 days, watching to make sure mum didn't over lick etc.
> ...


 
yes this person has been reported to police and rspca


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

alright then put us all out of our misery what was this so called humane method you used? if you say drowning then i sincerly hope you one day experience how bad near drowning is (please note that i said NEAR as opposed to actual as unlike many people on here to me you are still a human being and theres very few who have pissed me off badly enough to wish them dead). i mix with people on a daily basis who kill their own animals for food (animal food or their own), so do have a basic knowledge of how to kill humanely i just choose not to use it


----------

